# First Buck!!!!!!! 3 points



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

congrats


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Awesome! Post a photo if you get a chance.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats, 
Post up picts if you have any, we would love to see them. How about elaborating on the story a bit more too?

Mitch


----------



## 1-bad-bowtech (Mar 25, 2006)

*Pics on a different thread!!*

Here is a link to the thread that I posted with his pics!!!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=407235


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

WELL DONE Congrats on the 1st buck


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*congrats*

post some pics if you have any.:smile:


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

congrats!!! 

mossy


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to all you young hunters that killed your first deer this year. I know Mossy835 killed her first buck this year (congrats Mossy). Hope you all have many more years of good luck. :thumbs_up I was 18 when I killed my first deer and I remember how excited I was -- heck, I still get excited! Most of you have a good head start on me.

Congrats to all!! :RockOn:

Hoyt Queen


----------



## razrz_edge (Aug 30, 2006)

*more story*

you wanted more of the story here you go.


Me and my dad were sitting in our hunting house. And then this buck walks out and stays on a salt lick for at least 5 miniutes. And then it took him 5 more miniutes and 1 miniute to present me with a shot. Once he did present me with a shot I shot him in the neck because my heart was pounding so hard. He droped dead in his tracks.


----------



## iwant2killbambi (Dec 1, 2006)

Why not let the little ones walk?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Congrats microshooter96*



iwant2killbambi said:


> Why not let the little ones walk?



It was his first buck! we should be proud of our first buck, regardless if it is small or a moster.

congrats microshooter96!
:darkbeer:


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

That's great shooting (hunting)! Congratulations!


----------

